# Watch out in Sharjah...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Cos there's a rather big cat on the prowl...



> Residents near the Radisson SAS Hotel were shocked on Tuesday when they spotted a cheetah roaming the streets.
> According to eyewitnesses, the cheetah was first seen swimming in Khalid Port, and then jumped out of the water and on to the shore. At first, pedestrians thought it was just a dog but much to their shock, they realised that it was a cheetah.


Gotta love this country...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That poor cat... I hope it isnt returned to its rightful owner who probly will show permits for owning it for whatever reason.... I know of someone who has two cheetahs on six foot chains at the entry way to their home. I will never be invited back to see his fish tank... I couldnt keep my mouth shut.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The poor guy looks malnourished!  I feel bad for the cheetah!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> That poor cat... I hope it isnt returned to its rightful owner who probly will show permits for owning it for whatever reason.... I know of someone who has two cheetahs on six foot chains at the entry way to their home. I will never be invited back to see his fish tank... I couldnt keep my mouth shut.


I agree. I hope they send the cat to the zoo and not back to the owner and I hope they start taking care of him too.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I agree. I hope they send the cat to the zoo and not back to the owner and I hope they start taking care of him too.


I don't think Dubai Zoo is that much better


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I don't think Dubai Zoo is that much better


You have a point there. I wasn't too impressed with the Al Ain zoo too, just hate how these people have no regard for animals!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

poor thing, ended up in the wrong country


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I hope it gets back to its "owner" and eats him/her, deserves as much for not importing an exotic creature, not taking care of it and endangering the lives of others.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I hope it gets back to its "owner" and eats him/her, deserves as much for not importing an exotic creature, not taking care of it and endangering the lives of others.


Locals here tend to be obsessed with possessing things that aren't meant to be possessed.


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

poor cat ended up at the wrong side of the world...


----------

